# Weaver the Worm



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Liablitiy statement;
This title is not connected to any company at all! I just name my new friend Weaver.

This story started when I got a refund for a sad looking caboose. So I went back to ebay and bought another one. A 6110 work caboose at the end of its line. Apparently the cab had something rattling inside so I opened it up expecting a piece of the roof but instead, I found a passenger who missed his stop.

Meet Weaver the mummified Worm.. Small Hornets? HA!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Ick,

I don't like spider and snakes (or worms either)

I mean, I will bait a hook, but it does not mean I have to like it.

Craig


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Next step was to take it apart.




















Dirty










Soap and water










Then some rubbing compound and scotch brite.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

dablaze said:


> Ick,
> 
> I don't like spider and snakes (or worms either)
> 
> ...


Weaver is so stiff you wouldn't need a hook.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Later.......*

Before










And After.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought you put on the black polka dot weathering on it.

Weaver.......are you going to dip it in shellac and find a spot on the table for it? 

It looks like some kind of tool.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great story. Another BBQ find.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

But....where's Weaver?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I gave him a flower pot in the backyard. RIP

I have to find a suitable stand in. The shellac idea was brief and nixed. He will still live on in memory. This will be his RR car riding in absentia. Sniff Sniff.hwell:

WHen I first saw the car I was thinking of a toxic green slime car with a few open barrels. That way I could of painted over the spots to fit in. As it turned out they rubbed off.

I still need to clean the wheels and add a shine to the plastic. The chipped roof,
it doesn't match a normal caboose either the center boards are wider. I have some finer points to work out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

... Sniff ... sniff ...

Rest in peace, little worm ... rest in peace ...










(Great job on the shell cleanup, T!!!)

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I had similar breaks on one of mine...I fixed it by filing the roof completely flat and installing a new one made of sheet styrene. I then added the roof walk and stove pipe. After painting, it looks so good, you can't even tell it was broken.

The four wheeler on the right...you can see I also removed the cupola as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like your style! That was in HO too! :thumbsup:

Replace the whole roof. SOunds interesting.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

What were the black spots? (Dirt?, Grime?, Paint?) BTW good job on clean up!

- PW - Jason


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Black paint. Oil I guess, it discolored the plastic underneath. Lighter spots showed up. I almost saved it as an ugly car but I was itching with the rubbing paste to try it.

The technique has merit and with scotch brite it worked quickly. Show and tells are always fun.

Rumor has it Weaver was tired with trains and opted for a flight. He was last seen on the runway waiting for clearance.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great photo, Shay.

What brand of rubbing compound are you using, T? Just something from any auto store or Walmart, etc.?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, my brand is by Turtle Wax. Ordinary rubbing compound and you will find polishing compound with it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Relatives paying their respects to his memory.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I made a quick roof repair. One side came off during sanding and super glue had to be used. As I said before, Surface contact is needed to hold the epoxy on. I kinda pushed that to the limit and lost a round.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could probably carve those lines in to make the repair less apparent.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good, just saw. Not see ,but I used a saw.

The previous picture still had wet paint.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice grooves! The paint color blends in flawlessely, too. Custom craft mix?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is a standard real red gloss acrylic craft paint. 

These pictures are large and appear closer, than when I accually worked on it. You see all the defects. It doesn't bother me. The color is very close and only noticable at certain angles. I had to add corners it was too distracting . 

That is why I sometimes cut out a section and glue it in you get better results. Here I used some tape, one layer of expoxy. Before I knew it I sanded and painted and took a picture. Nothing fancy here. The grooves were an added touch. 

The real red dried light so I tried a little barn red mix to darken it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd have thought you'd be making a mold to fit a perfect part!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I failed. The mold had to fit perfect. The cabs must be different or the mold shrunk a tab. I did try. I used a large surface area half the top. It didn't work out. I went to plan b.


----------

